# China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) | Highways, Airports,Seaports



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:

CDWP approved “Up-gradation, widening and Construction of Surab-Hoshab *Highway N-85 (454 km)"* worth Rs.28.8 billion.It was open for traffic in Dec 2016.

The road was linked Gwadar Port with RCD Highway (N-25) near Surab/Quetta.The road was provided shortest link from Gwadar Port to Afghanistan and other Central Asian countries.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Supply lines for some essential item activated on M-5 Motorway.
Sukkur Multan Motorway






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

This week’s Pics of work in progress on 19 KMs long, 6 lanes East Bay Expressway at Gwadar Port. Will connect port and Economic Free zone to facilitate logistic supply chain-will optimise port operations. 64% work completed so far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC East West Corridor:4 lanes 1.25 Km Kallur Kot Indus River Bridge under construction
*

1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with D I Khan.It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:.....298 Km 
*
4 lanes Zhob Quetta Highway N-50 Tender announced by NHA

*Package-l:* Km 00 to Km 065 (Zhob to Tangi) 65 Km
P-Il: Km 065 to Km 130 (Tangi to Qila Saifullah) 65 Km
P-Ill: Km 130 to Km 180 (Qila Saifullah to Nasai)50 Km
P-IV: Km 180 to Km 245 (I.{asai to Khanozai) 65 Km
P-V: Km 245 to Km 298 (I{hanozai to Kuchlak) 53 Km


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


>



whats the status of khuzdar to gawadar motorway ? 
whats the status of quetta to kohat motorway ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KKH Phase 2 Havelian-thakot ( CPEC ) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 19 km Gwadar East Bay Expressway in #Pakistan. Under the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the 6 lanes road will connect N10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway) with Gwadar Free Zone and Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

ghazi52 said:


> This week’s Pics of work in progress on 19 KMs long, 6 lanes East Bay Expressway at Gwadar Port. Will connect port and Economic Free zone to facilitate logistic supply chain-will optimise port operations. 64% work completed so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysts have been watching for the first signs of a long-expected Chinese naval base at Gwadar in Pakistan. The base, to complement an elaborate one in Djibouti, would strengthen China’s foothold in the Indian Ocean. Recent satellite images appear to show that several new complexes have been built in the last few years. One of them, identified as being used by a Chinese company involved in port development, has unusually high security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The confirmed Chinese high-security compound is at the northern end of the planned port extension at ... [+]
> 
> H I SUTTON (IMAGERY FROM SENTINEL HUB)
> Located at the western end of Pakistan’s coast, Gwadar is expected to be a major port in China’s Belt and Road Initiative. This will allow Chinese goods to shortcut through Pakistan, instead of sailing all the way around South Asia. China was first reported to be planning a naval base there in January 2018. While the plan has never been confirmed officially, it would be a natural path.
> 
> The high-security compound has been identified as being used by the China Communications Construction Company (CCCC Ltd). This is a majority state-owned company that is heavily involved in many Chinese civil engineering projects. While some degree of security is normal in the region, the level of security seen here is extensive.
> It has anti-vehicle berms, security fences and a high wall. Sentry posts and elevated guard towers cover the perimeter between the fence and the inner wall. This suggests armed guards with rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The compound has several layers of defense, including raised sentry posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has good reason to focus on security. The region, near the border with Iran and Afghanistan, is facing a long-standing insurgency. The Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) seeks an independent state for the Baloch people. They carried out an attack on the Chinese Consulate in Karachi on November 23 2018, and on a hotel in Gwadar on May 11 2019. The latter attack targeted the Zaver Pearl-Continental 5-star Hotel, which is another centerpiece of Chinese investment in the town.
> 
> The high security compound is not alone. There are also two smaller sites built in the last year with rows of blue-roofed buildings. It has been suggested that these might be barracks for a Chinese Marine Corps garrison. China was reported to be deploying marines there back in March 2017. But the sites lack the level of security that would be expected. Whatever their exact purpose, their location and timing suggests that they are connected to the port expansion. The sites can be seen in these tweets by Twitter user @Civil_Int:
> 
> Until now the commercial port at Gwadar appears to have been under-used. But Gwadar’s luck as a port is already changing, and not because of the Chinese base. A deal was recently made to allow Afghanistan-bound trade to use the port. The first large merchant ship, the MV Manet, landed 17,600 tons of wheat there last week. But the economic benefit of the Chinese port and potential naval base could be much larger.
> 
> Whether the Chinese naval base materializes remains to be seen. But these new sites, including the heavily defended compound, may indicate that the next phase of port construction is imminent. And if the Chinese Navy does begin using the port it will strengthen their capabilities in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Authority (NHA) has chalked out a plan for dualization of 298 kilometre Zhob-Quetta section of Dera Ismail Khan- Quetta Highway (N-50) which forms part of western route of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


The NHA has invited sealed bids from eligible firms registered with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) for the works packages of dualization of five packages of the highway including 65 km Zhob-Tangi package,65 km Tangi-Qila Saifullah package, 50 km Qila Saifullah-Nasai package, 65 km Nasai-Khanozai package and 53 km Khanozai-Kuchlak (Quetta) Package.

The bids in sealed envelope, prepared in accordance with the instructions contained in the bidding documents, must reach at the address mentioned below on or before June 15, 2020.
Dualization of 298 kilometers long Kuchlak-Zhob Highway would connect far-flung areas of Balochistan with other parts of the country, help set up new industrial zones and boost the process of development in the province.

The road would not only connect areas in Balochistan but would also connect Dera Ismail Khan and tribal districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and reduce travel time between Quetta and Dera Ismail Khan by eight hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC

Realignment of Karakoram Highway KKH - DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT
Under construction K3 tunnel. It is one of the 7th tunnel to be build under KKH-01.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work has begun on western route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Federal Minister for Communication Murad Saeed said at a news conference here that the pace of work on CPEC has increased and new projects are also being launched and the government has approved DI Khan-Zhob road under CPEC's western route, which was the demand of smaller provinces.

The minister informed that tender for Hyderabad and Sukkur Motorways will be held this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor *CPEC Western Route projects .*
293 KM Islamabad - D I Khan Motorway *M-14*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Hazara Motorway 95% section Mansehra Thakot completed and it will be opened for traffic in Aug 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Asim Saleem Bajwa

@AsimSBajwa

Work on M-8 to commence as top priority.CDWP approval obtained for 146 KMs-cost Rs.26 Bn-Hoshab to Awaran(purple dotted portion on map).This road in remote districts of Kech/Awaran is a beacon of light for impoverished South Balochistan,will change lives #cpec #CPECMakingProgress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bidding process under way for 298 KM Road Zhob to Kuchlak (Quetta) part of Western route-a dire need of Balochistan’s people. Also per plans section D I Khan Zhob being processed for JCC for Chinese funding on completion Islamabad & Quetta will be connected through expressway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-14 Western Route
*The Current work situation on Indus River Bridge *
*CPEC Western Route | Islamabad-D I Khan Motorway*

•Jul 17, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15
Motorway Police started Test Drive Patrolling on CPEC 80 km Mansehra Thakot section of Hazara Motorway.*

© Ehtasham

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In South Balochistan,current focus is on building roads for better connectivity and socio economic development. Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar &Awaran-Bela (shown dotted in purple) in focus to transform this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA all set to open Havelian - Thakot Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Amazing work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route: *

Early completion of the western alignment CPEC as one of the top most priorities of the government.First component of Western alignment of CPEC Islamabad-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway was in full swing and over 70 percent of the work had already been completed.The four-lane motorway from Hakla, near Islamabad to DI Khan would reduce the travel time from 5 hours to 2.5 hours and help usher an era of economic prosperity in some of the underdeveloped regions,

The second part of the corridor 540 km Yarik-Zhob-Quetta Highway, he said would be upgraded to motorway standard, thus reducing the distance from Islamabad to Quetta to only 830 km and eight hours travel time on this new motorway standard four-lane expressway.The estimated cost of upgrading Yarik to Quetta via the Zhob section is Rs. 142b.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra- Thakot Motorway construction work by NHA/ Ministry of Communication completed and will be open for traffic very soon. Most amazing drive it will be. #cpec #pakistanmakingprogress




6:14 AM · Jul 25, 2020

https://twitter.com/intent/like?ref....1770374/page-75&tweet_id=1286968154799968256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15
CPEC ...Thakot - Mansehra section Hazara* Motorway now opened for Traffic.















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian - Thakot Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Relocation of KKH -01 under DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT.

The realigned and alternative road is being constructed by WAPDA in place of existing submerged KKH under Dasu HPP.
It will be constructed in two phases KKH-01 and KKH -02.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:*

Early completion of the western alignment CPEC as one of the top most priorities of the government.First component of Western alignment of CPEC Islamabad-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway was in full swing and over 70 percent of the work had already been completed.The four-lane motorway from Hakla, near Islamabad to DI Khan would reduce the travel time from 5 hours to 2.5 hours and help usher an era of economic prosperity in some of the underdeveloped regions,

The second part of the corridor 540 km Yarik-Zhob-Quetta Highway, he said would be upgraded to motorway standard, thus reducing the distance from Islamabad to Quetta to only 830 km and eight hours travel time on this new motorway standard four-lane expressway.The estimated cost of upgrading Yarik to Quetta via the Zhob section is Rs. 142b.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra - Thakot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC East West Corridor:* 
4 lanes 1.25 Km KallurKot Indus River Bridge under construction
1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with DIKhan. It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .

*CPEC Western Route *
Yarik & Abdulkhel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan #Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road(N-135).It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Photo Credit:Muhammad Waseem Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under *Dasu Hydropower Project.*

The breakthrough (Heading Portion) of Dasu #1 tunnel has been completed successfully on 6th August, 2020. The tunnel length is 180m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW).

On completion of the 242 M high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rs. 10,000 million has been allocated for new scheme to double Zhob - Kachlak (Quetta) Road, a key part of *CPEC's western corridor. *The project will be completed in five packages including 65 km Zhob to Tangi package, 65 km Tangi Qila Saifullah package, 50 km Qila Saifullah-Nasai package, 65 km Nasai package Khanozai package and 53 km Khunozai-Kochlak (Quetta).

Rs 20,000 million has been placed for construction of motorway from Burhan Hakla to Dera Ismail Khan in One which* will be part of the CPEC.* The project has been divided into five packages and will be held by the end of the year. The completion will be done end of this year.

*China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) 118 km Havelian - Thakot section* has been set for a total of Rs 2500 million for construction of KHPhase II, including external aid of Rs 2000 million. While 500 million rupees will be local ingredients.

KKH (Phase 1), Havelian - Rs. 2 crore 50 lac for land acquisition and resettlement for Thakot section. CPEC Projects, Lahore. Abdul Hakeem Motorway, Multan Sukkur 1500 million rupees have been allocated in next fiscal year 2020-21 to acquire land of motorway and Sukkur Hyderabad motorway.

Chitral - Boni - Mastuj. 350 million rupees are kept for improvement and width of Shandor Road, also a part of CPEC and Rs 1000 million allocated for Nokandi - Mashkhel Road Deposit work Are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of double line Khuzdar-Basma N-30 highway under CPEC continues fast.*

The journey of construction and development under CPEC is moving forward without any delay. Projects related to CPEC in South Balochistan are rapidly completing. 110 km long double line road from Khuzdar-Basmayin-30 highway. Construction work is in power while work on N-30 highway started in October last year. 20 % of the highway's physical work has been completed and it has been linked to Khuzdar Highway with N-85 Will promote.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Readerdefence

Hi what the criteria of calling dual carriageway a motorway though international standards for a motorway is minimum 3 lanes or will they upgrade these later 
Anybody having any idea about it 
Thank you


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Expressway
Village Jalalkot District Battagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Readerdefence said:


> Hi what the criteria of calling dual carriageway a motorway though international standards for a motorway is minimum 3 lanes or will they upgrade these later
> Anybody having any idea about it
> Thank you



Access and mobility is the criteria for differentiating between different classes of roads. Number of lanes is just a secondary thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3315306521919912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=326160305256907

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC- Stunning view of 180 km Hazara Motorway ....M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1.9 km Kohat tunnel at 1255 km Indus Highway N-55 from Hyderabad to Peshawar .
It will be upgraded 2 lanes to 4 lanes under CAREC project..


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Mianwali Interchange Kot Belien completed section 2 of 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 .Completion June 2021...


----------



## ghazi52

A memorable ceremony of *official Handing/Taking of Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) *392 KMs, a mega project of National Highway Authority (NHA) under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).

Mr Mansoor Ahmed Sirohyi, Member (Motorways-South) & General Manager (M-5), Mr Muhammad Naseem Arif graced the occasion.

The key management of CSCEC was also present. Member (Motorways-South) distributed certificates of appreciation to Chinese staff.

Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) is one of the finest project of NHA Pakistan, which is a great example of Pak China Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Fort Munro steel bridge of DG Khan is a 33 km mountainous area of N-70. The famous Monroe Fort Mountain Station in southern Punjab.

This bridge is starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the steel bridge project has installed eight steel bridges to make the mountain road wide and safe for transport to Gwadar.

The old road from Rahim Yar Khan to Fort Monroe (DJ Khan) has been replaced by a new road in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. This is the latest photo of Fort Munro Steel Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

What's the status of M6?


----------



## ghazi52

M-14 D I Khan Motorway

CPEC Western Route: Beautiful Motorway view of Package 2 near Kurrum River section of D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. It will be operational for traffic in June 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

306 Km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6) project would be started by March 2021 on Public-Private Partnership basis.

After the completion of M5 project from Multan to Sukkur motorway work on next project M6, Sukkur to Hyderabad Motorway will be commenced by CSCEC .CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Rang Road is very important to ease economic activities under CPEC.
Rawalpindi Rang Road will be linked with Hikla DI Khan (M-14) interchange which will ease business activities and help transport industrial equipment on CPEC route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

Just for the context on all the Motorways (completed and planned):






Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ghazi52

KKH upgradation/relocation for Bhasha dam. 100Km existing road will be submerged in reservoir and 140 Km long relocated KKH is under construction at higher elevation.

Credits: HAKAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Will a new road between China and Pakistan lead to a military boost against India?*

The Pakistan-administered Gilgit-Baltistan region has proposed a new transit and trade route linking Xinjiang to Kashmir and extending to Afghanistan
Analysts say this will increase Beijing and Islamabad’s military interoperability against Indian forces in the region, ringing alarm bells in New Delhi

Tom Hussain
31 Jan, 2021








The Khunjerab Pass, along the Karakoram Highway, is the only current crossing between China and Pakistan. 

Pakistan is looking to develop new overland border crossings with China that would potentially boost the allies’ military interoperability against Indian forces in Ladakh and the rest of Kashmir.

Proposals floated this month by the government of the Pakistan-administered Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) region primarily aim to pave the way for a new transit and trade route between China and Pakistan’s neighbours
Afghanistan and Iran
.
Currently, China and Pakistan are connected only by the Karakoram Highway, completed in 1978, via a single crossing in the Khunjerab Pass.

However, the route of a proposed new border road from Yarkand – on GB’s border with the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region – also suggests strong strategic motivations because it would open a new supply line from China to Pakistani forces deployed along the Line o Control (LOC).


The 740km LOC divides Kashmir roughly into two halves governed by India and Pakistan. Its northernmost point, the India-held Siachen Glacier, is located next to the western extreme of the disputed 3,488km China-India border known as the Line of Actual Control (LAC).

The GB government’s public works department was instructed on January 15 to prepare a “project concept clearance proposal” for a 10-metre-wide road capable of being used by trucks, from the Mustagh Pass on the border with the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region via the eastern GB region of Skardu, where the Siachen Glacier is located.

The proposed new road would be linked to Yarkand in Xinjiang, and enter GB 126km west of Ladakh, crossing the major supply artery from the Karakoram Highway near Skardu city. From there, it would run south through the high-altitude Deosai Plateau to the Astore Valley, where the southern flank of GB meets the LOC amid the Himalayas.









Will a new China-Pakistan road lead to a military boost against India?


Analysts say the transit and trade route linking Xinjiang and Kashmir will increase Beijing and Islamabad’s military interoperability against Indian forces in the region, ringing alarm bells in New Delhi.




www.scmp.com


----------



## CodeforFood

ghazi52 said:


> Mansehra- Thakot Motorway construction work by NHA/ Ministry of Communication completed and will be open for traffic very soon. Most amazing drive it will be. #cpec #pakistanmakingprogress
> 
> 
> 
> 6:14 AM · Jul 25, 2020
> 
> https://twitter.com/intent/like?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1286968154799968256|twgr^&ref_url=https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/punjab-khyber-pakhtunkhwa-hassanabdal-thakot-m-15-hazara-motorway-180-km-infrastructure-u-c.1770374/page-75&tweet_id=1286968154799968256


Great work Mashallah!
I hope they keep everything maintained and no politics and corruption will destroy all these developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:Tarap Interchange completed at 292 Km
D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. Chairman NHA visited today all five packages. He directed all the concerned authorities to ensure the completion of the project within scheduled time period .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Chairman expresses satisfaction over pace of work on CPEC western route*

February 11, 2021








National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Captain Sikander Qayyum expressed satisfaction over the pace and progress of work during his visit to all packages of Hakla (M-1) – D.I Khan Motorway Project, a Section of CPEC Western Route Corridor. Moreover, he directed all the concerned authorities to expedite the pace of work to ensure early completion and facilitate the public.

Islamabad : National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Captain (r)? Sikander Qayyum visited all packages of Hakla (M-1) – D.I Khan Motorway Project a Section of CPEC Western Route Corridor, says a press release.

The senior officers of NHA also accompanied him. The project authorities briefed him regarding the progress of works and the hindrances faced and being resolved during the execution of works.

NHA chairman expressed his satisfaction over the pace and quality of the ongoing construction activities.

Moreover the NHA chairman very kindly directed all the concerned authorities to ensure the completion of the project within scheduled time period so as the said project can be put for facilitation of general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝗦𝗻𝗼𝘄 𝗖𝗹𝗲𝗮𝗿𝗮𝗻𝗰𝗲 𝗢𝗽𝗲𝗿𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 - 𝗞𝗵𝘂𝗻𝗷𝗲𝗿𝗮𝗯 𝗣𝗮𝘀𝘀

Khunjerab Pass located at 15000 feet above sea level, received fresh snow in April. FWO troops while undertaking prompt clearance operations, cleared the road for smooth transportation of containers and tourists on 9 April 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Hazara Expressway , Abbottabad.

Emergency Climb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC:* South Balochistan roads in focus. Basima - Khuzdar Road Progress 60%. Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started. 

It will improve Gwadar’s connectivity with North. 

PM’s vision of uplifting remote areas specially South Balochistan being realised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

South Balochistan roads progress CPEC.
Basima-Khuzdar Road Progress 60%.
Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 738026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Balochistan roads progress CPEC.
> Basima-Khuzdar Road Progress 60%.
> Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386953374969511937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386191728575713280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: *Eastbay Expressway Gwadar:* 19km (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
2000 direct jobs.
Progress--------92%.
Completion Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KAROT New Bridge is being open for the public in *Azad Kashmir* Pakistan. Karot Power Co. has already constructed the energy project under CPEC in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: one hour travelling time will be only 15 minutes from Essa Khel Interchange to Kundal Interchange for Chashma and Lucky Marwat Traffic due to Kurrum River Bridge at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Opening expected Aug 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The traffic bridge of Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been opened successfully.
The Chinese and Pakistani staff gathered at the bridgehead to witness this important moment. 
The bridge is located at the upstream of main dam with a total length of 119m and two-way independent lanes. It is a three-span simply supported beam bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Somehow Tharparkar desert of Sindh Pakistan is changing because of CPEC Thar Engro Coal Power Project.
New conformable roads brought many new things for development like Schools, Hospitals, Employments etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government has earmarked Rs23 billion for 17 projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2021-22.

For construction of KKH Phase-II Havelian-Thakot (118.057 KM) part of CPEC, an amount of Rs1.5 billion has been set aside. For the land acquisition of Karachi-Lahore Motorway (Lahore-Abdul Hakeem, Multan-Sukkur, Sukkur Hyderabad motorway, the government has allocated Rs 4.611 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A nice view..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*292 Km D I Khan-Islamabad Motorway, M-14*

CPEC Western Route: 292 Km D I Khan-Islamabad Motorway M-14 project to complete by 30 Sept 2021, Murad told Senate .
It is almost 92 % completed. It will be alternative route of D I Khan Peshawar through Motorway M-14/M-1 (447 Km) in 4 hours. Kohat travelling time will be also reduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra - Thakot Motorway

Sept 4, 2020





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3315306521919912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Westren Route: Installation of Traffic Signboards in progress at Rehmani Khel to Kot Belian
(D I Khan Motorway Package 2A) by Eastern Highway Company. -

It will be open for traffic in Oct 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) — Fakhar ul Hassan, a truck driver from Pakistan’s northwest Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Province, is among hundreds of drivers transporting cargo from the country’s northern Gilgit-Baltistan region to east Punjab Province through Havelian to Thakot highway constructed within the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Sharing his experience about traveling along the new road, Hassan said that he and other drivers of the heavy transport vehicles are delighted that the road has brought convenience to their lives.

The road is one of CPEC’s early harvest fruits. Constructed by the China Communications Construction Company under the Karakoram Highway (KKH) Phase Two project, the 118 km-long road from Havelian to Thakot in KP consists of the expressway section from Havelian to Mansehra district of the province, which inaugurated in 2019, and the Class-Two highway section from Mansehra to Thakot opened for traffic last year.

GREAT CONVENIENCE TO COMMUTERS

The motorway has multiple advantages, and the greatest one is that it has greatly facilitated commuters by shortening travelling distance and bringing them a brisk and smooth ride, Hassan told Xinhua.

“We used to travel for 7 to 8 hours on the old bumpy road from Havelian to Thakot before reaching the Karakoram Highway. Now on the new road, we cover the same distance in less than two hours, and unlike our previous experience on the old road, this one is very smooth and comfortable,” he added.

Inzamam ul Haq, a toll plaza operator, said according to the traffic survey data at just one of the tollbooths of the highway, about 5,000 to 6,000 vehicles travel on the road every day, and during holidays and festivals the traffic doubles.

“Commuters traveling on the road praise it for saving their time and giving them a good driving experience due to the smooth roads and well-built tunnels, which not only saved their time but also made their travel very safe,” he said.

Local commuters also breathed a sigh of relief after the construction of the road, as major traffic load was shifted to the newly constructed road from the old highway that was always choked with the traffic during the peak hours of the day.

“During the peak timing of office and school, it took us hours to wait in the queue on the old highway because all flow of local and outstation traffic was on the same small road. But after this motorway was opened, the major load of outstation traffic, including big trucks and buses, was shifted here, and the intercity commuters are very happy with the CPEC project for bringing ease in their lives,” Khurram Nazir, a local resident working at the motorway, told Xinhua.

TECHNOLOGICAL EXCELLENCE

The road has been made with state-of-the-art technology and has 105 bridges and 6 tunnels.

Wang Benqian, general manager of the KKH Phase Two project, said that apart from the mountainous terrain, the biggest challenge for the construction of the road was the area being located in one of the earthquake-prone zones of the country.

“Through a series of scientific research and technological innovation, the project department ensured that the project completed the construction task with high quality (and) on schedule,” he said.

He noted that they applied Chinese seismic design concepts and technology to the bridge design. “The bridge is located in the level 8 seismic intensity zone with great seismic hazards.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC - View of 392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
*Another big project of the country completed under CPEC**

Construction of 285 km long DI Khan to Islamabad motorway *M-14* completed, inauguration announced on 13 December,2021....

CPEC is a guarantee plan not only for Pakistan but also for the development of the region.


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC Western Route.....

292 Km DI Khan Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway M-14 near opening.

Travelling distance will be reduced from 6 hour to 3 hours from DI Khan Islamabad. After completion N-50 Quetta Islamabad travelling time will be reduced from 16 hours to 8 hours.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway is a 1300km long highway,* a mammoth project which is often regarded as the 8th wonder of the world. It is also the emblem of Pakistan China friendship, also known as ‘Friendship Highway’. 

The herculean task has witnessed numerous sacrifices so much so that famous proverb ‘A life lost every km of the road’ came into being. The documentary film “Where Men and Mountains Meet” showcases the construction and completion of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates Hakla-Dera Ismail motorway*

Says motorway will connect areas that were left behind
BR Web Desk 05 Jan 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC Western Route. 
Prime Minister Imran Khan Inaugurated 293 km long Hakla ( M1-14 )-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway today.


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route.

M-14 Motorway from Hakla, Islamabad yo DI Khan is nearing completion. The four-lane Motorway and toll plaza were completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route 292 KM DI Khan Hakla - Islamabad Motorway M-14 is opened for traffic.*

D I Khan Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 7 hours to 3 hours.

Quetta Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 18 hours to 12 hours after completion of M-14 / N-50.
It will be reduced more only 8 hours after completion of 4 lanes D I Khan Zhob Quetta Highway which is under construction.

The following 12 districts from three provinces traffic will be directly used this route...

Attock , Mianwali ,Bhakkar, Layyah... (Punjab) 
Dera Ismaeel Khan, Tank , Lucky Marwat,Bannu, Karak and Kohat Waziristan..(KPK) 
Zhob, Qila saifullah Quetta... (Balochistan)..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 808197


How many of those have been completed?


----------



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor - CPEC Western Route.

Recently Inaugurated and opened D.I.Khan (Yarik) - Hakla Motorway.





© Kashif Talha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Bleek said:


> How many of those have been completed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Techno Consortium, quoted the lowest bid for the Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway project (M-6).*

The financial bid was participated by Techno-CMC-ACC consortium which scored 98.43/100 marks and another bidder ZKB which secured 25.28/100 marks.

According to sources, Techno Consortium consists of two local firms, Techno and ACC and an Italian construction company called Cooperativa Muratori e Cementisti (CMC) di Ravenna which was earlier declared as disqualified by an evaluation committee of NHA. The consortium is now likely to build the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project on a Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis.

Only two bidders had submitted their proposals and expressed interests for the construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway project. However, an evaluation committee of National Highway Authority (NHA) had declared the consortium as disqualified. The consortium later approached the GRC which announced its decision regarding the technical qualification of the consortium on Thursday.

According to sources capital Viability Gap Fund (VGF) of Rs143 billion and operational VGF amounting to Rs49 billion at Rs7 billion per year for a period of 7-years was authorised in the approved PC-I of M-6 project .

According to sources, ZKB in its financial bid had quoted Rs37 billion as capital VGF during construction and Rs143 billion as operational VGF. Similarly, Techno Consortium had quoted Rs9.5 billion capital VGF during construction while the consortium did not claim a single rupee as operational VGF which will lead to direct saving of Rs170.5 billion to the national exchequer.

According to sources NHA’s share as quoted by ZKB for a period of 22 years is Rs139 billion with a Net Present Value (NPV) of approximately Rs25 billion while the project cost as quoted by ZKB stood at Rs275 billion. 

However, on the other hand, Techno consortium had quoted a Rs407 billion share for NHA for a period of 22 years with a NPV of Rs73.58 billion. The total cost of the project in this case will be Rs307 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun




----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway, Abbottabad.





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JX-1

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 808197


Was this map labelled with the person's eyes closed? Or did I miss Lahore magically teleporting to Sialkot's location?


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
*Improving infrastructure connectivity in Pakistan*

The China–Pakistan cross-border economic belt, linked by the China–Pakistan Karakoram Highway, has taken shape under CPEC. Through international logistics nodes such as Gwadar Port, Karachi and Peshawar, Pakistan serves to transport products from western China to countries in the Middle East and the Indian Ocean via transit transport. Therefore, infrastructure connectivity is also one of the important areas in the early harvest projects of CPEC.

The Karakoram Highway Phase 2 (Havelian–Thakot section) is 118.124 km long, including 39.305 km of expressway and 78.819 km of secondary highway. The project officially started on September 1, 2016. Currently, more than half of the project has been completed.

The section from Sukkur, Sindh in the south to Multan, Punjab in the north, of the Karachi–Peshawar Expressway, is 392 km long, with a total investment of US$2.89 billion. The construction was undertaken by China State Construction Engineering Corporation. The project officially started in August 2016. The 33-km section from Multan to Shujabad was opened to traffic 15 months ahead of schedule on May 26, 2018. The entire Sukkur–Multan section is expected to be open to traffic in August 2019. The Karachi–Peshawar Expressway is designed with 6 lanes in two directions and a speed of 120 km/h. It will greatly improve the traffic in the two cities upon completion.

The Lahore Orange Line rail transit project was put into trial operation on October 8, 2017. The line is 25.58 km long and is organized into five carriages, each carrying 200 passengers. The train starts from Ali Town and terminates at Dera Gujran. The total distance can be covered in 45 minutes with stops on 14 stations, compared with 2.5 hours of road travel between the two places. According to the design plan, the Orange Line will have a capacity of 250,000 passengers per day at the beginning of operation, which will be further increased to 500,000 passengers per day by 2025.

Over the past five years, 51,000 direct jobs were created in the road infrastructure sector under CPEC projects, of which 48,000 were created specifically for local Pakistanis. Further, infrastructure projects are expected to spur the development of Pakistan’s building-related industries and attract more foreign investment.
.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
*Muzaffarabad-Mansehra link road to CPEC route*

The National Highway Authority (NHA) Executive Board has recommended the PC-I for the construction of the Muzaffarabad-Mansehra (China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Link) at a cost of Rs. 44.72 billion for consideration of CENTRAL Development Working Party/ Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC).

The Board meeting was presided over by Capt. (Retd.) Muhammad Khurram Agha, Chairman, NHA. According to the official documents, the Board deliberated upon the PC-I for the construction of Muzaffarabad – Mansehra (CPEC Link) (26.6 km). The Board recommended the PC-I at a cost of Rs. 44.72 billion...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## pak1234

When will it be completed?


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Asim Saleem Bajwa
> @AsimSBajwa
> 
> Work on M-8 to commence as top priority.CDWP approval obtained for 146 KMs-cost Rs.26 Bn-Hoshab to Awaran(purple dotted portion on map).This road in remote districts of Kech/Awaran is a beacon of light for impoverished South Balochistan,will change lives #cpec #CPECMakingProgress


Why can't we make massive dams and reservoirs in Baluchistan to help in agriculture, power and water management?



ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 808197


There needs to be a road link between Quetta and Multan and Quetta and Sukkur.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara highway ... M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of M -5 ...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=553128016420301

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






Hakla - D.I Khan Motorway​
ProjectHakla - D.I Khan MotorwayLength (KM)297Project Description*Salient Features of the Project:*

On virgin alignment.
285 km length. New 4 lane motorway with 100m R.O.W acquired to upgrade it to 6 lanes in future.
Estimated Cost (US $ Million)• Construction: Rs.110,208 million • Land Acquisition, properties compensation, and shifting of utilities: Rs.11,973 million • Total: Rs.122,181 millionExecuting Company / SponsorsM/o Communications/NHATotal Jobs Created6700Project Progress Update
*ECNEC approved separate PC-Is for construction and land acquisition on 07-11-2016.*
*Project completed and inaugurated on 05 January 2022.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
NHA to connect Abbottabad with CPEC’s M-15 Motorway​By Khalid Aziz 
Jun 22, 2022

ISLAMABAD, June 23 (Gwadar Pro) - The National Highway Authority (NHA) has invited proposals for construction of an interchange on Hazara Motorway (M-15) to connect with Abbottabad city, the headquarter of Hazara Division.

The proposed interchange will also connect Sherwan Road to link villages in the mountainous region of Tanol with Hazara Motorway, NHA said. The interchange will be built right after the first tunnel on Hazara Motorway (Shimla Hills tunnel), it added.

NHA said that it will open the technical proposals for detailed design and consultancy of the project on July 19.

A 59-kilometer-long section of Hazara Motorway from Hasanabdal to Havelian was financed by Asian Development Bank and DFID. China Communications Construction Co. executed and financed the 120 kilometers part of the motorway from Havelian to Thakot through government concessional loan of $1.32 billion under CPEC. China will also provide technical and financial support for realignment of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot (250 kilometers). 

The road is being realigned due to construction of dams on Indus River.

Hazara Motorway has played a vital role in promoting tourism in Pakistan’s beautiful northern areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*CPEC: Pakistan to include three road infrastructure projects in JCC*

The federal government has decided to include three multi-billion rupee road infrastructure development projects in the agenda of the upcoming China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor (CPEC) Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting.

According to reports, the three projects are the Mansehra-Muzaffarabad Expressway, the Babusar Tunnel, and the Zhob-D.I. Khan Highway (N50). The decision was made at a Joint Working Group (JWG) meeting presided over by Minister of Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal.

The minister instructed for the required dossiers be prepared by the relevant authorities for the JCC meeting. As per sources, the details of the project are as follows:

*Mansehra-Muzaffarabad (a link of CPEC) road*; is estimated to be developed with PKR 44.72 billion. The PC-1 of the project has been approved and referred to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for final approval.
The proposal to upgrade the 210-kilometre long *Zhob-D.I. Khan (N-50) road* from 2 lanes to 4 lanes with the option of expansion to 6 lanes in the future.
Construction of *Babusar Top tunnel *to connect Kaghan Valley with Chilas, Gilgit Baltistan for tourism development
Furthermore, the minister asked the members of Pakistan Railways (PR) to speed up the processing of the much-anticipated Main-Line-1 (ML-1) project. He suggested that the officials complete the feasibility study for the 250 kilometre/hour project and integrate it with the laying down of the fibre optic line project to save money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
CDWP approved construction of Muzaffarabad-Mansehra Expressway (26.6 km) costing Rs44.72 billion was recommended link with Hazara Expressway, while the construction of 11 bridges and two tunnels on the left bank of Jhelum River and Kunar will be an important link. 

It is part of MMMM Expressway .Construction of ShardaNoori Top-Jalkhad SNJ Road (50.35 km) costing Rs16.32 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Islamabad-Chengdu Flight Connects Hearts & Souls


ISLAMABAD, July 4 (Gwadar Pro) -The direct weekly passenger flights starting from July 6 between Pak




gwadarpro.pk





By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Jul 4, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 4 (Gwadar Pro) -The direct weekly passenger flights starting from July 6 between Pakistan’s capital Islamabad to Chengdu, China the City of Pandas connect hearts and souls of the two brotherly countries.
The flight will expand tourism and people-to-people exchanges. The initiative is expected to develop not only economic and trade relations between the two countries but also to facilitate Chengdu based companies investing in the China- Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
Muhammad Mudassir Tipu, Pakistan’s former Counsel General (CG) to Chengdu told Gwadar Pro that “It’s an honor to have contributed to the realization of the dream of starting Islamabad-Chengdu flight.”
As former CG to Chengdu, he played an active role to start direct flights between the two cities. He said, “during my tenure I clearly recognized the strategic, political, economic, and trade significance of Chengdu and the need to start a direct flight from Chengdu to Islamabad to tap the potential of both countries and people.”
“Chengdu, apart from being a majestic and heavenly city, has seen enormous economic growth and has become one of the best cities to live in. I wanted more Pakistanis to visit the city of Pandas and it’s adjoining inspiring cities. I am very delighted that the 6 July flight will help meet those goals”, he added.
Shehryar Chishti, an eminent entrepreneur in Pakistan, commented that the flight provides a major opportunity to the businesses community to promote their business ties. Chengdu has world-class expertise in industrial and infrastructure development and he hopes that Pakistan’s industrial elite can benefit from that expertise with direct flight facilitating communication and movement amongst people.
According to the schedule, PK-870, the first flight for the new destination, will take off from Islamabad International Airport at 8 am on July 6, and will touch down at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 4 pm local time after a flight duration of approximately 4 hours and 40 minutes.
The same day, PK-871 will depart from Chengdu at 6 pm local time and will reach Islamabad at 8:20 pm local time after a flight of 5 hours and 20 minutes.
The final decision on resumption of direct flights between Pakistan and China operated by PIA was taken at a meeting between Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari and China’s State Councilor, Wang Yi in Guangzhou, China in May. The two leaders agreed on the increase of direct flights between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport Runway..*
Lahore International Airport Main Runway, mainly undertaken by CCECC, has been handed over to CAA. The upgraded runway is capable of taking off & landing world's largest passenger airliners, promoting connection of Pakistan to the world.



> The Chinese company has upgraded the runway of Lahore International Airport according to a world standard. Now all the major planes of the world will be able to land at Lahore Airport. The Chinese company has handed over the runway to Civil Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

*CPEC roads survive worst floods in history: NHA

ISLAMABAD*, Aug. 30 - Sukkur-Multan Motorway (M-5) and Hazara Motorway (M-15) of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have survived the worst floods in history of Pakistan.

This was stated by Asim Amin, Member Planning National Highway Authority (NHA), in response to a question during a live session on Tuesday. Asim said that the traffic did not stop on M-5 for a single minute during the flash floods that devastated a vast stretch of the country during Monsoon rains. M-5 traverses through one of the worst-hit areas.

Similarly, M-15 also remained safe and did not encounter any flood-related blockage except overflow witnessed at a drain or two, the NHA official said.

M-5, a 392-kilometre-long, six-lane controlled-access motorway was built by China State Construction Engineering Corp. (CSCEC) at a cost of $3 billion. 90% cost of the project was financed by Chinese banks through concessional loans.

China financed the Havelian-Shinkiari and Shinkiari-Thakot sections of M-15 under CPEC and has also pledged to support construction of the Thakot-Raikot section of the road.

In response to another question, the NHA official said that Techno-CMC-ACC, a consortium of two local and one Italian firms, which have won bid for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), will soon achieve financial closure. 'We have received approval from Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for the project and only await some information regarding CMC from the Italian government', the official said. “We can sign the agreement with the consortium in a few days after which the project will enter the design phase and actual work could be started during the current year,” the official said. M-6 will complete the Peshawar-Islamabad-Lahore-Karachi motorway link, which will not only ease traffic but also minimise traffic accidents, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Pakistan has approached China for the provision $1.6 billion soft loan for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

China has already given a green signal in this regard and now a concept clearance for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot project has been approved by the Central Development Working Party (CWDP) which will enable the governments of Pakistan and China to finalize the soft loan for the project, an official source told.

The estimated cost of the realignment of 256 kilometers of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot is $1.8 billion which will be shared with a ratio of 90 percent and 10 percent respectively by China and Pakistan, official sources explained..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Construction of roads in different districts linked with CPEC.*
CPC West Route: Construction of road from Tarap Interchange to Akwal (Talagang District) has started.
The project will provide access to CPEC west route Hakla DI Khan directly from M to Bilxar Interchange.
After the completion of Bilxar link road from Tarap, the access to Jund-Lahore, Mianwali, Lahore, Chakwal-Dera Ismail Khan and many districts will be faster and faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
CPEC Western Route 50 Km Yarik Saggo Motorway extension M-14 ground Breaking ceremony will be held in D I Khan today .
It will be shortest one hour Quetta Zhob Islamabad travelling time. It is part of D I Khan Tank , Lucky Marwat Development package...KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

